# Threading the needle



## Brian King (Jan 11, 2008)

Threading the needle

While training one of the principles I try to keep in mind is independence and interdependence. The body is not only responsible to protect its self as a whole but to also protect the different body parts and systems while at the same time the different body parts and systems are also responsible to protect themselves and the body as a whole. For example if my arm is about to be broken and shattered I can move the arm to protect it so that the individual body part protects that same body part, or I might move my entire body to change the situation so that the body protected the individual body part. Another possibility is that I use a different body part to intercept or change the situation. For instance a leg placed to brace and strengthen the arm or to deflect the incoming blow so that an individual body part is protecting a different body part. 

One of the training attributes that I try to focus on to help with the above skills is to try to make all parts of the body systems smarter. I know a tree shade auto body/tooling mechanic and this guy can pick up two sheets of metal and just from feel tell the thickness between the two while if I pick them up they feel the same to me. The same examples can be made (thank you Kaizen Taki for the examples) from piano and guitar players, they usually have the same number of fingers as I but can produce beauty with them while I can at best create noise, their fingers are smarter than my own. This video clip demonstrates somebody that out of necessity has made their lower body much smarter than mine and is an inspiration. Not just the feet but the ankles, toes, knees and hips can be used so much more efficiently than most of even realize and I am betting that the same can be said of all of our body systems. Enjoy the video clip

http://www.breitbart.tv/?p=20314

Warmest regards
Brian King


----------

